# Classic / Mc2 / plus bits



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing earth shattering, but keeps me happy.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice one! A winning setup and great to get to grips with proper coffee making....enjoy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Enjoy, for the time being, cos I'll put a bet on you'll want to upgrade in a couple of months. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Enjoy, for the time being, cos I'll put a bet on you'll want to upgrade in a couple of months. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much would you like to bet, over how long?

#easymoney


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

...until then you're onto a winner. Nothing wrong with that setup at all. Enjoy!


----------

